# Verbindung zu Tomcat



## Gast (17. Sep 2008)

Moin,

Hätte mal eine Frage zum Verbinden mit einem Tomcat- Servlet- Container,
und zwar hab ich mir auf meinem Heimrechner eben den Tomcat installiert und eine jsp- Seite, welche der Tomcat mit 
localhost:8080 wunderbar darstellt,

jetzt wollte ich diese jsp- Seite auch auf einem anderen Rechner aufrufen aber ich erreiche den Servlet- Container nicht von dem entfernten Rechner,
Weiß jemand, warum das so ist, pingen geht nämlich auch nicht,

irgendwie ist mir das mit den IP- Adressen auch unklar, auf meinem Labtop (wo der Tomcat oben ist) hab ich eine IP- Adresse die mit 10. anfängt, und auf dem Remote- Rechner habe ich auch eine IP- Adresse, die mit 10. anfängt,

wenn ich jetzt auf dem Remote- Rechner pinge, dann sucht der Ping wahrscheinlich im lokalen Netzwerk und nicht meinen Labtop, kann das sein????

schönen Tag noch,


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

Der Tomcat hört standardmäßig nur auf localhost d.h. du kannst den Tomcat nur von deinem Rechner lokal ansprechen. Wenn der Tomcat auch von anderen Rechnern erreichbar sein soll, mußt du die server.xml anpassen:

in der server.xml gibt es einen Eintrag der ungefähr so aussieht:


```
<Host name="localhost" appBase="webapps"
       unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"
       xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">
```

Du brauchst jetzt noch einen host der auf eth0 hört:


```
Host name="192.168.3.1" appBase="webapps"
       unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"
       xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false"></Host>
```

192.168.3.1 ist hier die IP deines Rechners. Deine IP kannste unter windoof mit ipconfig heraus finden.


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2008)

OK, Danke, werds probieren,


----------



## HLX (17. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Tomcat hört standardmäßig nur auf localhost d.h. du kannst den Tomcat nur von deinem Rechner lokal ansprechen.



Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört.  :shock: 

Natürlich kann man den Tomcat auch von außen ansprechen. Schon tausendmal gemacht ohne die Konfiguration zu ändern.

Manchmal ist eine Firewall das Problem. Ggf. testweise mal ausschalten.


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2008)

Firewall hab ich keine, es muss einen anderen Grund haben,


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

Ich mußte dafür die Config ändern, da der Tomcat nur auf localhost und nicht eth0 hört.


----------



## HLX (17. Sep 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt auf dem Remote- Rechner pinge, dann sucht der Ping wahrscheinlich im lokalen Netzwerk und nicht meinen Labtop, kann das sein????



Wie pingst du deinen Laptop denn an? Mit der 10.x.x.x Adresse? Dann sucht er den im lokalen Netzwerk. Adressen die mit 10 beginnen sind private Adressen.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich mußte dafür die Config ändern, da der Tomcat nur auf localhost und nicht eth0 hört.


Hört sich nach der verkorksten Tomcat installation auf Debian Systemen an


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin Debianuser. Wie sieht das denn auf anderen Systemen aus?

Ich nutze Tomcat 5.5.26 direkt von Apache also nicht über aptitute.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

> Ja, ich bin Debianuser. Wie sieht das denn auf anderen Systemen aus?


k.A. wie es auf anderen Distros aussieht, aber die Debian installation hat ein paar Haken und Ösen.



> Ich nutze Tomcat 5.5.26 direkt von Apache also nicht über aptitute.


Die Standard konfig geht von localhost aus.


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie mache ich das dann, das ich von einem lokalen Netzwerk in das andere komme? geht das überhaupt oder kann ich meinen Rechner nicht von aussen erreichen?? die 10. bekomme ich ja zugewiesen, wenn ich mich mit meinem web&walk verbinde, oder?


----------



## HLX (17. Sep 2008)

Dazu müsste man sich mit web´n walk auskennen.

Hat dein Remote-Rechner einen Internetanschluss?
Hat deine web´n walk-Schnittstelle am Laptop eine IP-Adresse? Möglicherweise dynamisch vom Provider zugewiesen?

Dann solltest du diese mal versuchen.


----------



## Guest (18. Sep 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgesehen mit ipconfig /all und da steht aber nur die IP- Adresse mit 10. ... drinnen, ich habe keine öffentliche IP- Adresse, T- Mobile wird wahrscheinlich nur private IP- Adressen für Ihre Kunden benutzen.

Weiß da noch jemand Rat, wie ich das vielleicht machen kann, damit ich meinen Rechner von aussen zugänglich machen kann???

lg


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2008)

> Weiß da noch jemand Rat, wie ich das vielleicht machen kann, damit ich meinen Rechner von aussen zugänglich machen kann???


Wenn für dich aussen == wan bedeutet, hilft dyndns vielleicht weiter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS


----------



## Guest (18. Sep 2008)

>> wan


was meinst du mit wan??


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wide_Area_Network

Soll dein Rechner übers Inet errrecihbar sein?


----------

